# Vampire theme for 2010



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I did a vampire theme in '08 and had a lot of fun decorating the house. That's why I decided to do it again. 

Has anyone done a vampire theme that can share their decorating tips?

I got one of those cardboard coffins and am going to set it up on the table in the kitchen and lay the food out in it. Have almost all of the food items decided for that. Was going to do a witch's kitchen, but with the body buffet being served in there, have changed to cobwebs and spiders, but maybe can still keep the bottles.

In the living room I am hanging bats from the ceiling beams as before, probably will cover the furniture for ambiance, and plan to put pics of cemeteries in some if not all of the picture frames.  

I used blue bulbs in the lamps and red strings of lights under the furniture for a nice glow. It was a pretty cool effect so plan on doing that again as well.

Have started making LED candles for added decor, but any other ideas are extremely welcome!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Vampires sounds like a really fun theme to do. You could use your witches jars but make them into Vampire Blood. Maybe make lables like the ones from the hit hbo show True Blood.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm just as intrigued by this thread, hope for some good ideas, that hasn't got to do with twilight. Don't get me wrong, I love twilight as well as the next fan, but not for halloween. (no offense to those who are trying because I'm sure you can pull it off, just not for me.) I'm thinking more, Bela Lugosi, Gary Oldman, Nosferatu, maybe even a little Christopher Lee and Plummer though not so much on those two as they are too modernized.

Had even thought maybe a little of the comedy of Leslie Neilson, but not sure how to pull that off.

Tim Burton vampire scene??? Hhhmmmm


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Ooh Si-Cotik, Tim Burton vampire scene would be so great! Big heads on small bodies, intense colour... what else?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

my thoughts exactly  swirls and twirls, and crooked plaids, and crazy looking flora and fauna

Tim-Burton-ized!!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

IshWitch, there's been some great threads on here about Vampire party deco's.

I've been thinking about this theme alot lately. I keep seeing purple satin cloth to cover tables, black lace curtains or off white shears for window covers. cover furniture with white sheets and drape black, deep red or purble fabric or lace all around. Maybe make some door drapes to give it a more Goth look. 

Lots of candles (led's are great) and candelabra's. Take some rubber bats and hang them from the ceiling, string them together to make garlands to hang around the edge of tables. I've taken some and wrapped their wings aroung them (pinned them in place) and hung upside down.

I've done a lot of dungeon themes in the past and it's easy to take that and morph into a crypt...maybe do the kitchen as the crypt since you are going to use the card board coffin for food layout. I like the idea of using bottles and making the "True blood" labels... fill with bloody mary's?? Glow in the dark vampire teeth, spiders and such make a good table deco to throw around your food dishes.



Take fireplace ashes and a stake and set up a corner and label it something funny or scary.

Plenty of spider webs and spiders. You red lights under furniture is great...hope you don't mind if I steal that idea.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Halloweenrocks~that is a good idea for the bottles! Thanks! 

Sci-cotik~I like the classics and am attempting that kind of decor. Haven't read Twilight or seen any of the movies. Our daughter has all of the books so plan to, but don't know when I will get time right now.

Elza~I hadn't recalled any vampire decor threads so will have to hunt them down! I have picked up some curtain sets in deep reds to use on doorways, just need to figure out where I want them. I think I have 3 now. The ashes idea is fantastic! I am stealing that! So go ahead and steal the red lights, you will love the effect!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am not offended at all and I am a vampire lover, just not for Twilight alone. :]
May I suggest Black or dead roses in a tall vase?
do sugar cookies with lips cut out and icing it red then use white icing for fangs. 
cupcakes that bleed or have blood splats on it.
decoration wise I think you have pretty much everything you need and i cannot think of anything else to add. I think my brain is full of trying to work out the Twilight idea out.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

As I said, I like twilight, its great, its wonderful, but not "mysterious? spooky?" enough for my halloween.

Everyone has some really cool ideas. Now where did I put my idea notebook??

lets see what I can add:
coffin table
black and red tulle hanging from the ceiling
creepy cloth around mirrors and windows
vampire apothecary
I remember seeing these on the thread last year...http://bakingbites.com/2007/10/vampire-cupcakes/

I myself am leading more toward gothic elegance, but see if these have potential:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...US389&biw=1345&bih=553&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

http://tagfoot.com/webspinstress/pi...me-decor.EA4DF87E-2915-47A9-AE17-CA40B2B04616

those are a few ideas to see if we can get something started...lol


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

haha i didn't even notice that one link was for halloween forum....lol


----------



## Costume Ideas (Jul 28, 2010)

I was going to suggest dead houseplants, but someone already suggested something similar. 

Its been a long time since I threw a themed party, but if you have any books, or book shelves in the public areas, I used to like putting paper bookcovers over the books decorating them, and then giving them funny theme related names, usually twists on classic novels, i.e. instead of Vanity Fair, the title would be Vampire Fare, Zen and the Art of Dungeon Maintenance, the Blood of the Baskervilles.

OK, sorry, those aren't very good examples, I'm blanking out on something really clever, but you have time to think up catchy titles, and kids would like decorating the temporary book covers, so its a way they can contribute, too, and be kept occupied...


----------

